# nicotine stained vertical blinds



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

cockfighter said:


> Hello! :yes:
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am just wondering how to get the nicotine stain off of white vertical blinds that have been stained yellow from a smoker smoking in the same room as the blinds.
> ...


 
Good luck, I hope you get an answer.:whistling2:


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Tried bleach soaking in the bath tub or use the garden hose?


----------



## cockfighter (Jul 2, 2011)

@Tizzer thanks I will try that!


----------



## dsconstructs (Jun 8, 2011)

Mr Clean eraser sponges......typically I don't like those things but was quite amazed how well they worked for this very problem.


----------



## cockfighter (Jul 2, 2011)

@dconstructs

I tried your suggestion and it seemed to work really well. I could not completely tell because I think the blinds were actually not white originally but beige because I compared them to some other blinds in a room where there was no smoking and they looked almost the same after using the eraser.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds like they were alabaster, more common than white. Glad it worked for you,


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Every smoker needing another reason to quit--at least indoors and around other people who may or may not themselves---should do a paint prep of a smoked in space. All that gunk is in the fabrics people sit on and wear. And frankly in their lungs. I cannot think of a better example of second hand smoke. After one job, with an entire family (including the baby of the teen--I guessed) having smoked continuously, I had nightmares of this orange/brown gunked up cleaning fluid dripping on me at night.

For complete paint prep of lots of houses and especially those of smokers? I got in the habit of calling ServiceMaster or other local cleaning companies with an army of people that would do walls, floors and ceilings spotless and ready for primer and paint. I asked for the appropriate fire damage team when doing a smoker house. It was cheaper than clients paying me to do the prep. 

Still had to prime it with horrible smelling but effective primers and treat raw rood in basement with enzymes to get rid of the leftover odor before painting. 

Anyhow, sounds like the Mr. Clean things worked for the blinds. I have had reasonable success getting discoloration out of blinds soaking in oxy clean. It worked well on vinyl window screens too although I usually turned to Purple Clean or something from the auto parts store to carve the orange tar and gunk loose. Or I would pressure wash at low pressure with an industrial cleaner.


----------



## KimKS (Mar 9, 2012)

This is in response to your inquiry back in 07 about cleaning verticle blinds: if they aren't fabric covered, try 'Scrubbing Bubbles', the bath cleaner. I used this product on vinyl horizontal mini-blinds. I removed them, draped over my deck railing, fully extended, then sprayed with Scrubbing Bubbles. Immediately the foaming bath cleanser started doing 'it's stuff'! They became pristine white before your eyes! It even cleaned the nylon cords, etc! I used a garden hose to wash them off and allowed air dry outside then re-hung. They looked just like they did when new!


----------

